# Kann man die Adressen von anderen Internetnutzern rausbekomm



## Roland (1 Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage: Kann man die Namen und Adressen von anderen Internet-Nutzern irgendwie rausbekommen, wenn man die Homepage oder die E-mail-Adresse kennt?

Herzliche Grüße

Roland


----------



## Hoppel (1 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

wenn die Homepage eine "echte" Adresse hat (also z.B. keine Homepage bei einem Provider wie AOL, T-Online usw. - erkennt man am Domainnamen), kannst Du diese auf http://www.computerbetrug.de unter WHOIS abrufen und erhälst (leider!!!) den bei der DENIC angegebenen Namen samt Anschrift. 

Ansonsten dürfen Provider und Maildienste aus Datenschutzgründen generell KEINE entsprechenden Auskünfte geben.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## virenscanner (1 Juni 2003)

> (leider!!!)


???


----------



## Hoppel (1 Juni 2003)

Hallo Virenscanner,

ja leider - das sogar ganz ausdrücklich.

Allem Datenschutz zu Trotze verlangt die DENIC unnachgiebig die Angabe von Name und Adresse - egal, ob das begründet ist oder nicht. 

Ich habe jahrelang eine Geographie-Seite betrieben (Heiko kann Dir die Adresse sagen), die mehrere tausendmal am Tag abgerufen wurde. Die Seite versuchte, objektiv auch über alle Länder der Welt zu berichten. Irgendwann im letzten Jahr bekam ich dann ganz massive Morddrohungen und in 2 Fällen "Besuch" von Leuten, denen die Beschreibung des politischen Alltags in ihrem (vorderasiaischen) Land nicht gefallen hat. Da ich in keinem Telefonbuch drinnen bin, war natürlich unklar, woher die Typen meine Adressen hatten. Bei der Gerichtsverhandlung stellte sich dann die DENIC als "Verursacher" heraus.

Daraufhin habe ich mich mit dem Urteil an dieselben gewandt und habe um eine Ausnahmeregelung gebeten. Mir wurde geantwortet, daß dies nicht möglich seie. Meine Beschwerde beim Datenschutzbeauftragten in Baden-Württemberg (zuständig für die DENIC) brachte zwar viel Verständnis - aber auch kein Ergebnis.

Ich weiß nicht - ich kann jeden Beamten, der mich in einer Behörde mit meinem Namen im Wartesaal aufruft, wegen Verletzung des Datenschutzes belangen - aber ausgerechnet im Internet gilt dieser Datenschutz nicht... Ich habe ja nichts dagegen, dass die Denic in begründeten Fällen die Adressen herausgibt - aber dann auch nachweispflichtig, an WEN....

Inzwischen habe ich übrigens schon wieder die ersten Drohungen erhalten, allerdings diesmal nicht auf einer Erdkunde-Seite, sondern auf einer Seite, die sich mit sozialen Problemen beschäftigt.... 

Ich habe für mich auch inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden, die einerseits dem Gesetz Genüge trägt und andererseits mich auch ungestört arbeiten läßt. Aber diese private Lösung ist nicht jedermann möglich....

Gruß!

Hoppel

PS.: Sorry, die Antwort wurde länger. Aber DAS Thema berührt einen wunden Punkt.  :evil:


----------



## Heiko (1 Juni 2003)

Ich sehe das durchaus auch etwa problematisch. Der einzige legale Ausweg wäre, einen Zustellungbevollmächtigten zu benennen (evtl. Rechtsanwalt). Der Herr Syndicus würde sich da anbieten, der hat in dieser Richtung schon Erfahrung...  :-?


----------



## Devilfrank (1 Juni 2003)

:rotfl:


----------



## Hoppel (1 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

genau das ist mein Weg, den ich gerade gehe - einen Rechtsanwalt als Eigentümer auszuweisen, mit dem ich einen entsprechenden Vertrag habe. 

Bleibt nur die Frage, ob DAS nun die Lösung ist...

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Heiko (1 Juni 2003)

Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe, muß das nicht mal ein Rechtsanwalt sein.
Ich hatte mal Planungen, einen pseudonymen Domainservice anzubieten, habe aber keinen Anwalt gefunden, der ein rechtlich sauberes System entwickeln konnte...


----------



## Hoppel (1 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

prinzipiell muß es wohl kein Rechtsanwalt sein. In den Antworten von der DENIC und dem Datenschutzbeauftragten wurde jedoch betont, daß durch die Einschaltung eines RA die weiterführenden Rechte gewahrt werden (im konkreten Fall die Übertragung der ADMIN-C-Rechte). Daher wurde diese Lösung von beiden Seiten empfohlen.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Heiko (1 Juni 2003)

Was soll der konkrete Vorteil am RA sein?


----------



## Hoppel (2 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

die Admin-C-Rechte werden von einem RA nur treuhänderisch verwaltet und müssen bei Bedarf wieder herausgegeben werden. So wurde der Vorteil begründet...

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------

